# Is This 486-5731?



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

This is funny!!!!!!!

Rrriiiiinnnnggg, rrriiiinnnngg,

"Hello?"

Hi honey. This is Daddy. Is Mommy near the phone?"

"No, Daddy. She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Paul."

After a brief pause,

Daddy says, "But honey, you haven't got an Uncle Paul."

"Oh yes I do, and he's upstairs in the room with Mommy, Right
now."

Brief Pause.

"Uh, okay then, this is what I want you to do. Put the phone
down
on the table, run upstairs And knock on the bedroom door and
shout to
Mommy,That Daddy's car just pulled into the driveway

"Okay, Daddy, Just a minute."

A few minutes later The little girl comes back to the phone.

"I did it, Daddy."

"And what happened, honey?" He asked.

"Well, Mommy got all scared, jumped out of bed With no clothes
on
and ran around screaming.

Then she tripped over the rug, hit her head on the dresser And
now
she isn't moving at all!"

"Oh my God!!! What about your Uncle Paul?"

"He jumped out of the bed with no clothes on, too.

He was all scared and he jumped out of the back window And into
the
swimming pool. But I guess he didn't know that you took out the
water last week to clean it.
He hit the bottom of the pool and I think he's dead."

Long Pause

Longer Pause

Even Longer Pause

Then Daddy says,

"Swimming pool? ............

Is this 486-5731?"

No, I think you have the wrong number.......


----------

